# Barrel adjuster on RD



## jobster (Jan 7, 2009)

Does anyone have issues with the barrel adjuster on their SRAM rear derailleur not seemingly doing much? I have Red on my race bike and Rival on my 'cross bike (both new) and when I'm working on dialing in the shifting on the rear mech, turning the barrel adjuster on the RD doesn't seem to do much. I have much better results adjusting with the barrel adjuster that's located on the down tube.

Anyone else have similar issues, or am I just imagining things?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I had the same issue with both Force and Red rear derailleurs. In both instances, I released the tension on the cable, turned the RD barrel adjuster to about mid-way and re-attached the cable. After that, it seemed to work.


----------



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

Uh, no. My Rival RD is off of the bike right now. Seems to work fine. The thread pitch looks to be the same as the down tube adjuster's. I know what you mean though. I set the adjuster on the RD in the middle and leave it there. Then dial it in at the top tube.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

SRAM pulls more cable per shift than Shimano, therefore you'll need more turns of the barrel adjuster to move the alignment the same amount. In other words, 1.5 turns on a SRAM barrel moves the pulleys over the same as 1 turn on a Shimano derailleur's barrel adjuster.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Important to stretch the cable before you expect the adjusters to be effective. After you install a cable, hold the RD and pull on the cable in the downtube area...Use some force on the cable to be sure it is fully seated everywhere. Then loosen and re-attach the cable at the derailleur, taking up any slack you may have 'pulled out of' the cable.

Also..many times when you are having 'fine-tuning' problems at the RD..changing the housing loop back there fixes it. The shift cables wear a groove inside the tight loop and when the cable slips in and out of that slight groove it changes the tension very slightly causing erratic control of the der. New housing eliminates this variable.


----------

